# www.airtel.com =vodafone



## sreenidhi88 (May 30, 2008)

i just found www.airtel.com url redirects to vodafone site!! cool l
is this stale news?


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

already many found this. this is cause vodafone got stake on airtel 
look below at the end of the page .there are many threads.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 30, 2008)

oh i dint know this.mods can close this thread


----------



## x3060 (Jun 2, 2008)

well that's a news for me...
sorry to post here ,but thanks for the news.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 3, 2008)

Well that isn't because Vodaphone got stake in Airtel.

The website in question Airtel.*com* is not the site of Bharti Airtel(Indian Airtel of Bharti's) but of some other company in Spain by the same name which vodafone acquired much before. The Indian's Airtel's website is www.Airtel.*in*


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL! Praka got pwnd? (I hope i'm using the correct term here)


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 3, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Well that isn't because Vodaphone got stake in Airtel.
> 
> The website in question Airtel.*com* is not the site of Bharti Airtel(Indian Airtel of Bharti's) but of some other company in Spain by the same name which vodafone acquired much before. The Indian's Airtel's website is www.Airtel.*in*



+1

airtel will never let vodafone get into business with them


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 3, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Well that isn't because Vodaphone got stake in Airtel.
> 
> The website in question Airtel.*com* is not the site of Bharti Airtel(Indian Airtel of Bharti's) but of some other company in Spain by the same name which vodafone acquired much before. The Indian's Airtel's website is www.Airtel.*in*



how do u get these type of infos,i mean u wudnt know it thru general media??i am curious abt it



praka123 said:


> already many found this. this is cause vodafone got stake on airtel
> look below at the end of the page .there are many threads.



please make sure before you post,so that i wont luk lik an idiot when sharing the information to others.if you are not sure ,atleast say it so..i am nt offending you just a friendly advice.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 3, 2008)

^lol.........I knew it because this wasn't the first time such a question was asked


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2008)

sreenidhi is quite innocent about domain extensions!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 4, 2008)

Old news brother..


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 4, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Well that isn't because Vodaphone got stake in Airtel.
> 
> The website in question Airtel.*com* is not the site of Bharti Airtel(Indian Airtel of Bharti's) but of some other company in Spain by the same name which vodafone acquired much before. The Indian's Airtel's website is www.Airtel.*in*



yeah exactly


----------

